# Iemand de STEINHART "OCEAN Forty-Four GMT BLACK" in het wild gezien????



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

Hallo allemaal,

Iemand de "STEINHART OCEAN Forty-Four GMT BLACK" in het wild (winkel) gezien??? 
Dus *niet* via een internet shop.

Deze dus... :-d









Groet,
Rickson


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Volgens mij zijn ze niet in winkels te koop. Alleen via Steinhart zelf, en de nederlandse webshop van aramar

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

Da's een domper..... :-(
Vind het interessant uitzien..., wilde wel ff kijken hoe hij om mijn pols zou staan.... :-d

Via Aramar wist ik, maar geen winkel hè.......

Zou hij in Duitsland wel in de winkels verkrijgbaar zijn (net over de grens van Nederland ofzo :-d ) ? :think:

Gr.
Rickson


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij zijn ze niet in winkels te koop. Alleen via Steinhart zelf, en de nederlandse webshop van aramar


Ik heb begrepen dat clockwise.nl in Hellevoetsluis een "echte" winkel is die Steinhart verkoopt.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Misschien op de rikketik beurs komende zondag?


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

Lencoth said:


> Ik heb begrepen dat clockwise.nl in Hellevoetsluis een "echte" winkel is die Steinhart verkoopt.


Wow, wel een eind uit de buurt..... :-( Heb even op hun website gekeken, maar het model die ik wilde hebben hadden ze niet in huis.

En helaas kan ik zondag niet..... :-(

Misschien toch maar even een mailtje wagen aan Aramar. :think:


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

Zo groot is zo'n Fourty Four niet. Je zou al erg dunne polsen moeten hebben opdat dat horloge te groot zou zijn imo. Tenzij je absoluut niet voor een oversized look bent, maar dan kies je niet voor de Fourty Four ook.
Zelf ben ik erg te vinden voor grote horloges, maar ik vind het niet mooi dat de wijzerplaat en de wijzers gewoon van het kleinere model (lijken te) komen. De wijzerplaat moest alleszins groter zijn om mooie verhoudingen te hebben. Een beetje een gemiste kans, vind ik, want een oversized diver à la Submariner, lijkt mij ook wel wat.


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

De Forty-Four is 44mm (zonder kroon).
Ik heb een 44mm duiker, en een 45.5mm duiker en de MM300 (binnenkort binnen :-d) is ook 44mm, dus ligt het in die lijn.

Maar wat mij trekt aan de Steinhart is het dieptegevoel die de wijzerplaat mij juist geeft, ik heb nu verschillende duikers, allen met een wat minder "dikke" draairing. Ik heb van de week een Oris Prodiver Chrono gepast, wauw wat een bonk was dat met z'n 51mm.... Maar kon het makkelijk hebben.
Ook de Oris heeft een wat dikkere draairing waardoor de wijzerplaat (en het geheel eigenlijk) een kleiner gevoel geeft dan de 51mm... Ik denk dat de makers met de verhoudingen en optische perceptie heeft zitten spelen...
En dan moet ik Steinhart wel krediet voor geven dat ze voor dit ontwerp hebben gekozen... (Rolex voor hun ontwerp:-d).

Wat de wijzers betreft is het, vind ik, wel in verhouding met de wijzerplaat, zou hij wat groter zijn dan overheerst het de uren aanduiding, ik moet wel zeggen dat de GMT wijzer (driehoek) wat subtieler had mogen zijn dan dat hij nu is.
Voor de rest geeft het mij (voor de Prijs) een evenwichtig en in proportie zijnde horloge waar ik wel blij mee kan worden.... 

Even een front shot 










Groet,
Rickson


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Zelf ben ik zo gewend aan de 40mm die het model 'hoort' te hebben, dat ik de kleine 44mm versie die ik heb eigenlijk altijd te groot/lomp vindt.
Maar ik heb er misschien ook te veel van dit model ;-)


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

@ Martin_B

Mooie collectie! :-!

Een echte chinese horloge expert. 

Maar duikers horen toch een "beetje" groter te zijn (toolwatch) ? Mijn 44/45.5mm duikers staan bij mij "normaal".... 40mm, zou mij al snel wat kleiner uitvallen denk ik (qua gevoel)...., of zou het aan mijn pols grootte liggen...
De 51mm Oris Prodiver stond mij ook niet te groot.... Hmmm, zou ik dan toch stiekem een grotere pols hebben als dat ik zelf had gedacht...... :think: :-d:-d:-d

Groet,
Rickson


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

Leg er een lintmeter rond en laat het ons eens weten.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lencoth said:


> Ik heb begrepen dat clockwise.nl in Hellevoetsluis een "echte" winkel is die Steinhart verkoopt.


Niet meer, ik had ook gehoopt mijn nieuw bestelde Steinie daar te kunnen kopen, maar helaas. Hij verkoopt alleen nog maar wat ie heeft, hij levert niet meer. Marges zouden te klein zijn.... Ik vind het een gemis, mijn vorige kwam ook bij Ruud vandaan


----------

